
Good Online Courses for Startups? - zuckerbird
Any recommendations for ecourses &#x2F; Udemy &#x2F; videos that have teachable skills for startups?
======
GFischer
I haven't taken an entire course yet, but there are a LOT of resources for
startups.

There are some very interesting ones by Y Combinator partners, for example:

[http://startupclass.samaltman.com/](http://startupclass.samaltman.com/)

There's also Peter Thiel's course on startups, didn't find a link but here's a
"spiritual succesor":

[https://www.coursera.org/course/startup](https://www.coursera.org/course/startup)

This one I'll probably take:

[https://www.coursera.org/course/venturefinance](https://www.coursera.org/course/venturefinance)

and Steve Blank's courses, this one is based on his approach:

[https://www.udacity.com/course/how-to-build-a-startup--
ep245](https://www.udacity.com/course/how-to-build-a-startup--ep245)

~~~
new135
The "spiritual successor" is meant to refer to CS183 which Thiel taught in
2012 at Stanford, not an online course.

